# Best toys/treats for chewing?



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

My GSD pup, Xander, is now 13 weeks old and, like most puppies, loves to chew....everything. 

I see a lot of people on the forum give things like knuckle bones, bully sticks, antlers, etc but I'm not sure if he is too young for something like that or if it would upset his stomach too much. 

He seems to get bored of chewing on one thing too long and he likes to rotate through all his toys. I have a few Nylabones for him (non-edible) and he likes chewing those ones. One time I gave him an edible bone and that didn't last long - he managed to eat half of it in about 15 minutes and then he got bad gas. 

I guess I just want to find something that will really grab his attention and hopefully not upset his tummy. 

Today he decided to take to the sliding screen door...poor door, didn't stand a chance! LOL  

What do you use for your puppy to chew on?


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

I use bully sticks, nylabones and kongs with stuff inside of them (I put treats, kibble, peanut butter etc).


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

GSD_Xander said:


> What do you use for your puppy to chew on?


At that age I dont think there was anything that my
Abby didnt chew on. Toes, fingers, rugs, chairs, appliances, clothes,paper,cardboard,plastic,wood,metal...it
didnt matter. If it fit in the mouth it was all good!

As far as things I actually wanted her to chew on...
nylabones were good. A Kong with goodies stuffed inside.
Freeze some peanut butter or canned food inside the Kong.
Good for sore gums while teething.

An old hand towel or rag soaked in water, rolled up and frozen
is great for chewing while teething as well.

Abby loved to destroy plastic bottles. I put a little kibble
inside them and it kept her entertained for a little while.
Just supervise so pieces of plastic dont get chewed off
and swallowed.


----------

